# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Discuss automatic knives

## madengr

Now that I'll legally be allowed to carry one in KS, what should I purchase?  Currently have a Ken Onion Leek assisted.  Looking for more of a utility knife than defense as I carry a 1911 anyway.

I'd actually be comfortable with a sword as I fenced saber for a few years; there can be only one!

----------

